
The United Nations is helping subsidize Chinese shipping. Here's how - RealGeek
http://fortune.com/2015/03/11/united-nations-subsidy-chinese-shipping/
======
tokenadult
Wow. This is a really interesting article, just in the gratifies intellectual
curiosity sense, and I can imagine quite a few Hacker News readers turning
this knowledge into new business opportunities. The facts explained in this
article about the Universal Postal Union and its influence on pricing of
international goods shipments helps me understanding some of the otherwise
completely baffling pricing I've seen for items I've bought on Amazon, for
example. This is the most surprising and yet practical and informative new
post I've seen on Hacker News for quite a while.

